# Pb : Macbook ne reconnait pas app photo



## clemiclem (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonsoir, 

Premièrement, j'espère que la question n'a pas déjà été posée, j'ai cherché et je crois que non. J'espère de plus que je suis dans le bon forum (je débute quelque peu).

J'explique : Je cherche à transferer les images qui sont sur mon appareil photo (Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ8) sur mon Macbook. Il ne s'affiche pas sur mon bureau. Je n'ai plus iPhoto car mon ordi a déjà bien vécu et a perdu pas mal de ses capacités, je passe sur ses déboires passés. Mais j'ai le "Transfert d'images", dans lequel n'apparait aucun "appareil"... 

Je suis sûre que le problème vient bien de l'ordi car mon appareil s'allume tranquillement et me dit même qu'il est connecté via USB avec deux barres de batterie. Brave soldat.

Je suis perplexe (_désespérée_) car je n'avais jamais connu tel problème et j'ai de grandes responsabilités photographiques cette fois-ci !
Je sais qu'il est tard en France mais j'ai espoir! 

Merci par avance :love:


----------



## Sly54 (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour,

Pas de solution toute faite, mais plusieurs pistes :


d'abord tjs brancher sur le secteur l'APN quand on veut transférer les photos,
tester un autre port USB / un autre câble USB,
tester la reconnaissance de l'APN dans une autre session,
retrouver les DVD d'origine et installer iPhoto,
prendre un café


----------



## macomaniac (17 Décembre 2012)

Bonjour [édit. Désolé, *Sly54*, j'étais dans mon brouillon et j'ai enregistré sans savoir que vous aviez déjà proposé une réponse lol]

Est-ce qu'il y a sur votre appareil-photo un menu 'Réglages' (ou 'Set-up') proposant quelque part un sous-menu 'connexion USB' (ou toute autre dénomination relative à 'USB')? Sur un petit Sony numérique que je possède, ce menu me propose 3 options : 'PictBridge', 'PTP', et 'Normal'. 

'PictBridge' signifie que, quand vous connectez par USB votre appareil au Mac, il ne va s'afficher nulle part sur le Bureau en image-disque (pas reconnu par le Finder), ni être reconnu par iPhoto ou par Transfert d'Images, mais demande à dialoguer en direct avec une imprimante, si connectée elle aussi, pour imprimer (en passant 'par-dessus la tête' du Finder et de iPhoto/Transfert d'images). 

'PTP' signifie que votre appareil, connecté en USB au Mac, ne va pas s'afficher non plus sur le Bureau en image-disque (pas reconnu par le Finder), mais est reconnaissable pour importation de photos soit par _iPhoto_ soit par Transfert d'images. 

'Normal', enfin (qui peut être intitulé 'Mass Storage' éventuellement) signifie que votre appareil-photo, connecté en USB, se présente au Mac comme un 'Support de stockage' (mass-storage, carte-mémoire) reconnaissable par le Finder, lequel monte son image-disque sur le Bureau du Mac.

Avez-vous une telle capacité de réglage dans les menus de votre appareil, pour basculer de ce qui doit être l'option 'PictBridge' soit vers 'PTP', soit vers 'Normal' (= mass-storage)? Si oui, une des 2 dernières options vous sortira de l'impasse.

Sinon, vous avez la solution peu onéreuse d'acheter un lecteur de carte-mémoire connectable en USB au Mac et d'insérer dedans la carte-mémoire extraite de votre appareil.


----------



## brunnno (17 Décembre 2012)

clemiclem a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'explique : Je cherche à transferer les images qui sont sur mon appareil photo (Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ8) sur mon Macbook. Il ne s'affiche pas sur mon bureau. Je n'ai plus iPhoto car mon ordi a déjà bien vécu et a perdu pas mal de ses capacités, je passe sur ses déboires passés. Mais j'ai le "Transfert d'images", dans lequel n'apparait aucun "appareil"...
> 
> ...



bonjour,
je suis dans le même cas que toi avec un CANON G15


----------



## Pascal 77 (17 Décembre 2012)

Il existe un certain nombre d'APN incompatibles avec nos Mac (et leur compatibilité Windows n'est assurée que par un pilote spécial, sans lequel ils n'y apparaissent pas non plus). Dans ce cas, la seule solution est de glisser la carte mémoire dans un lecteur de carte. Suprême raffinement, ces appareils sont parfois munis (en plus de leur emplacement pour SDCard) de quelques Mo de mémoire intégrée (32 Mo souvent). Dans le cas de l'utilisation de cette mémoire, sur Mac, c'est "no way".


----------



## brunnno (17 Décembre 2012)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Il existe un certain nombre d'APN incompatibles avec nos Mac (et leur compatibilité Windows n'est assurée que par un pilote spécial, sans lequel ils n'y apparaissent pas non plus). Dans ce cas, la seule solution est de glisser la carte mémoire dans un lecteur de carte. Suprême raffinement, ces appareils sont parfois munis (en plus de leur emplacement pour SDCard) de quelques Mo de mémoire intégrée (32 Mo souvent). Dans le cas de l'utilisation de cette mémoire, sur Mac, c'est "no way".



sauf que dans le cas du G15, il est censé être reconnu...


----------

